# Lucas Heavy Duty Oil Stabilizer



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

I added this stuff about a week ago, I didn't think it would make much improvement, but wow, it sure did. I've noticed my engine is running a lot smoother and acceleration is better. (I don't work for Lucas ) Has anyone else tried this stuff? You really should, I've noticed a major improvement in my Pathy's performance.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

DvBennett said:


> I added this stuff about a week ago, I didn't think it would make much improvement, but wow, it sure did. I've noticed my engine is running a lot smoother and acceleration is better. (I don't work for Lucas ) Has anyone else tried this stuff? You really should, I've noticed a major improvement in my Pathy's performance.


How much is the stuff? I noticed them at Canadian Tire, but never bothered to look at it closely.


----------



## Mytoy (Sep 12, 2005)

NPath said:


> How much is the stuff? I noticed them at Canadian Tire, but never bothered to look at it closely.



Before you us Lucas additive, look at the link below, you 'll be surprise at the result:


http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

NPath said:


> How much is the stuff? I noticed them at Canadian Tire, but never bothered to look at it closely.


I think it cost $10.99 at Canadian Tire for a big bottle (I think 30 oz.) when I bought it about a week ago. I put in about 25% of the bottle, but I wasn't expecting it to have results like this.. when you get your oil changed, you're supposed to put the full bottle in. (Last time I changed my oil was about 4 months ago)


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Apparently it makes your oil foam badly and heat up more than if you'd left it alone. You guys might want to think twice about adding that Lucas stuff. Could cause problems sometime later.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

88pathoffroad said:


> Apparently it makes your oil foam badly and heat up more than if you'd left it alone. You guys might want to think twice about adding that Lucas stuff. Could cause problems sometime later.


Yeah, I noticed that on the link.. the bottle recommends you put a bottle in every oil change.. maybe by not putting it in so much it would be benefitial instead of bad for your car.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

*DvBennett*, I can believe that this stuff will make your engine seem smoother. All things being equal, any heavier oil will deaden sound and make the engine seem quieter ... and smoother. However, this is mostly operator perception.

I remain VERY skeptical that it increases horsepower. The trend in the automotive industry in the past couple of decades is to use thinner and thinner oils because their lower drag saves both horsepower and fuel.

The thought is that this stuff is "bright stock" which is a thick petroleum byproduct. Essentially a super-thick oil. It contains no metallic anti-wear or friction reducing agents. 

More power? Put the car on a dyno and make a believer out of me. 

And then there is the foaming concern raised on BITOG, of course.

Nope. I wouldn't bother with this stuff. If you want a thicker oil in your motor/tranny/diff, pull one off the shelf. It'll be properly blended and cheaper as well.


----------



## DvBennett (Aug 19, 2005)

Hmm, interesting. I guess I won't be using this stuff anymore.


----------

